# Cadiac Caths and EP studies



## lenamarie73 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi,
I'm new to pediatric cardiology and am stressing out!! I'm not sure how to code the cardiac caths and EP studies!?!?!   I know most of the children have congential issues but I'm just not sure of modifiers and such. As for the EP studies...I'm totally lost. I'd like to say there is someone on the office that could help but there's not. Could someone please give me some type of background on cardiac caths and modifiers and whatever you know in regards to EP studies?? Oh and it's all inpatient hospital setting...

Thanks!!


----------



## lavanyamohan (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello,
If it is critical care codes, as per the time, only the critical care code isgiven.
If it is Hospital Inpatient coding, may be 
MS-DRG- 222, 223, 224, 225 
Kindly check- 37.20 -Noninvasive programmed electrical stimulation 
bedside check – 89.45 – 89.49


----------



## andersee (Sep 22, 2008)

Coding Strategies has a great cardiology book. It's about $300 but worth every penny.

I've coded for peds cardiology for a while, and if you have a specific question, I'd be happy to help.

Erin
andersee@ohdu.edu


----------



## lenamarie73 (Sep 22, 2008)

I sent you a private message


----------

